# Front-Audio am Mainboard anschliessen



## metno (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Habe das Gehäuse 202LI von 3R gekauft. Leider haben die Audio-Front-Anschlüsse nur 3.5 mm Stecker und keine Steckerchen, die direkt am Mainboard (ASUS P5LD2-DELUXE) angeschlossen werden können. Nachdem ich nun die Stecker abgetrennt und die Kabel abisoliert hatte, hatte ich für Mic und Line-out je ein rotes, ein schwarzes und ein weisses Kabel. Wo muss ich diese jetzt am Mainboard anschliessen?

Anschlüsse von Mainboard siehe Bild im Anhang.


----------

